# [SOLVED] Old iMac G3 will not start.



## thekeeperofham (Mar 22, 2009)

Today I just got an old iMac g3. I wanted to test it out, so I tried to start it, and it doesn't start up (luckily I didn't pay any money for it!). This is what happens, I start it up and I hear the 'ding' then I hear the harddrive start up then it sounds like it stops, but I can hear the fans and possibly the harddrive. Then it just stays frozen at a blank screen (black) and just won't do anything. So knowing it had the latest firmware, I tried to put in the Mac OS X 10.0.3 disc to see if I could get to show anything, so I put it in, hold down 'C' and I hear the CD Drive starting then stopping. The green power light doesn't blink orange it just stays green. I tried plugging it in to a diffrent monitor that didn't work. So if you know whats wrong and how I could fix it that would be great!!!

TheKeeperofHam


----------



## thekeeperofham (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Old iMac G3 will not start.*

*UPDATE*
I got it starting, but I am having other problems, I will post a new thread!!!


----------

